

Open art collection metadata - menssen
https://github.com/artsmia/collection

======
menssen
I cannot get over that an art museum has examples for parsing their metadata
with jq.

    
    
      Or maybe you want to use markov chains to make fake
      descriptions of objects in official museum-speak…
    
        $ find objects -name "*.json" | xargs cat \
          | jq -r '.description, .title, .text' \
          | grep -v '^$' \
          > descriptions.txt
        $ dadadodo -c 1 descriptions.txt
    
        Black lines of concentric diamonds (beard architectural
        African symbols in the foot; body and black plum
        blossom petals).

------
kjell
The Cooper Hewitt (NYC) and Tate (UK) have done this too.

[https://github.com/cooperhewitt/collection](https://github.com/cooperhewitt/collection)
[https://github.com/tategallery/collection](https://github.com/tategallery/collection)

